
Shrturl.co: You'll Never Trust a Shortened URL Again - busterc
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/06/05/shrturl-co-youll-never-trust-shortener/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=profeed
======
ozh
Another reason why when browsers announce their next version won't even show
the URL bar, I shiver.

This said, the page editing is well done

